# Seeking Aussies who have recently moved to Italy (Tuscany)



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi all,
Just want to know how everything went with the move and settling in to a new country. 
Let me know who you are, what part of Australia you come from, if you have kids, are you teaching english or have another job etc....
Maleena


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

In general you'll need a visa. Depending on the type of visa that might forbid working. Unless you have EU citizenship of some type you'll want to discuss things with the consulate.


----------



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

I will have an EU passport when I get there and my family with be on my visa. Hopefully this will make things alot easier over there.


----------



## maleena (Sep 8, 2009)

*Aussie who haved moved or are moving to Italy (any region)*

We are moving in September 2010


maleena said:


> Hi all,
> Just want to know how everything went with the move and settling in to a new country.
> Let me know who you are, what part of Australia you come from, if you have kids, are you teaching english or have another job etc....
> Maleena


----------

